
Sergey Brin is secretly building a massive zeppelin in a NASA hangar - aaron695
http://www.businessinsider.com/sergey-brin-secret-blimp-project-2017-4
======
Phithagoras
More details at [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-25/with-
secr...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-25/with-secret-
airship-sergey-brin-also-wants-to-fly)

